# H. mem picture



## padkison (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## robo mantis (Nov 22, 2006)

nice


----------



## Rick (Nov 22, 2006)

Is that one from the ooth you got from me?


----------



## MantisDude15 (Nov 22, 2006)

that looks jsut like mine. same pattern on the abdoman and everything. i was told mine was a grandis though. what is that one?


----------



## Rick (Nov 23, 2006)

They are mem. According to what I hear grandis isn't available in the hobby right now.


----------



## padkison (Nov 24, 2006)

Rick,

It is from the ooth I got from you. Can you see enough abdomen to sex it? I was confusing myself on these the other day trying to sex them. When I got down to the terminal abdomen, I didn't know how many segments I was looking at.

What is the difference between H mem and H grandis?


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 24, 2006)

that is a female you can tell by the broad abdomin


----------



## Rick (Nov 24, 2006)

It could be either. Need to see the underside of the abdomen to be sure.


----------

